# 3rd hand for tig welding.



## bravo (May 6, 2017)

Grabbed some stuff from around the shed and made a 3rd hand/clamp. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old junk (May 6, 2017)

Robo clamp


----------



## brino (May 6, 2017)

bravo indeed!


----------



## mikey (May 6, 2017)

Good idea!


----------



## Silverbullet (May 8, 2017)

Good idea , YUPP another add too.


----------



## eugene13 (May 8, 2017)

Me Too.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 1, 2017)

Sweet!!


----------

